# Open water swimming - anyone do it?



## Time Waster (18 Sep 2022)

We're starting to dabble in it as a family. I was wondering if others on here are regular open water swimmers. Any advice? Where do you swim? Any kit you think is a must have? 

We're close to a dive centre which allows swimming. The water is extremely clear except for the deepest depths. There's a healthy fish colony supposedly consisting of roach, perch, trout and sturgeon. Cafe, changing facilities and you can hire or borrow (if you're a kid) snorkeling kit should you want to. We're also 5 minutes walk from the estuary where a few hardy people swim year round. Then for days out there's the lakes starting from about 30 minutes drive away. 

I've only got my old kayaking shortie wetsuit, long legs but vest top. I need a proper swimming wetsuit. My partner and son have cheapo wetsuits that I think are more surf ones. I'm considering kitting up properly if we truly get into it. That'll mean swimming wetsuit and goggles with prescription lenses as I'm blind as a bat without glasses. Any advice on kit from any experienced OW swimmers much appreciated.


----------



## Slick (18 Sep 2022)

Jumped in the sea at Kilchattan Bay on Rothesay whilst out on a cycle. Its like a reset for the legs. Don't have any kit or anything, although that might change come winter.


----------



## cougie uk (19 Sep 2022)

Not going to be easy starting at this time of year if you're in the UK. The water is getting cooler. 

A proper wetsuit for swimming is essential - others won't let you use your arms enough or let in huge amounts of water etc etc.

I only go when I'm training for a triathlon and it's a lake with proper facilities and safety boats out. 

I'd get used to things at a place like that before thinking of trying other places. And a tow float seems like a great idea and a visible swim cap too. Get competent before getting brave.


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (19 Sep 2022)

My wife does open water swimming whenever she can and she’s a member of some local groups round here. Typically they sea swim from a beach about 15 minutes walk away.

When there is only a small number of them swimming they often make use of a tow float dry bag which they can store valuables in and, at the same time, increase visibility to other water users.

My wife will swim all year round in a bathing suit but uses neoprene gloves and bootees when it gets colder.


----------



## Baldy (19 Sep 2022)

I do quite a bit of backpacking as well as cycling, always open to a swim in mountain lakes or rivers. Absolutely no equipment or clothing needed.


----------



## Time Waster (19 Sep 2022)

We used to do the wild swimming thing on walks in the lakes. A few of my friends knew some quiet swimspots that's off trail and not overlooked. You need no equipment for those places.

We were at a dive centre quarry pit. A popular dive and swim spot. Quite a few with just swimsuits, all women except my son. I was on the bank with dog due to nasty cold I'm recovering from. Nothing to do with no wetsuit. Warmer water than Arran in the height of the summer heat this year. Website said surface water temp 21C and below the surface 17C I doubt that's right, the website probably hasn't been updated since summer. Anyway, there's so many around that I reckon it's safe there. There is van unmanned safety boat. Since we would only be swimming around the edge where most divers swim below where we are it's as safe as we can get. The alternative is estuary in slack tide. We'd need to do that at the right time which isn't always convenient. My partner had been doing that for some time solo. Near a coastguard station that's often manned, funny enough.


----------



## fossyant (19 Sep 2022)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> My wife does open water swimming whenever she can and she’s a member of some local groups round here. Typically they sea swim from a beach about 15 minutes walk away.
> 
> When there is only a small number of them swimming they often make use of a tow float dry bag which they can store valuables in and, at the same time, increase visibility to other water users.
> 
> My wife will swim all year round in a bathing suit but uses neoprene gloves and bootees when it gets colder.



My Mrs and daughter go swimming with the local 'Blue Tits' group at Prestatyn when were down at the caravan. Shortie wetsuits and boots/gloves and the tow floats too. Too cld for me.


----------



## Alex321 (19 Sep 2022)

I swim in the sea, rivers or lakes whenever I get the chance from about May to October. I don't own a wetsuit, so it is a bit cold for me outside those times.


----------



## flake99please (19 Sep 2022)

I’m usually in the sea at Portobello most Sunday’s during the summer, and every few weeks in the cooler months. The only kit I take with me is a Dryrobe.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Sep 2022)

We swim a fair bit in the sea in Cornwall until the water temperature is below about 14C when we put on wetsuits. I read that you only feel cold when swimming in cool water in the period when your skin surface is cooling to the water temperature. When it reaches water temperature, you're fine ( unless hypothermia takes over....).


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Sep 2022)

Big fan of wild swimming, or just swimming as we have always called it. As a youth I used to do the annual Boxing day swim in the sea in Kent, nowadays I use the Avon about 50 meters from my house. In my older age I have become a bit more of a wuss and tend to swim from about April through to later October as I don't swim frequently enough in winter to let my body acclimatise correctly. I do get wet all year around but have a dry suit for cold activities - toasty. When I swim I always use a tow float and sometimes a light as the river gets pretty busy near me with a lot of rowers, SUP'ers and Kayakers. A couple of years ago I got a 'Dry Robe' equivalent, a bit of luxury.


----------

